# Shasta-Cascade (Klamath Falls)



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

The Qual started with 12 dogs and only four finished.

First: #12 - "Kate," handled by Randi Johannis
Second: #8 - "Tweet," handled by Harry Carlson
Third: #11 - "Gracie," handled by Amie Duke
Fourth: #6 - "Red," handled by Mark Johnson

I believe Kate and Tweet were the only two to do the fourth without a handle.

Open is running and I have no idea how it is going.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Randy! I appreciate the info!

Kerry


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Randy for the update.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Helen was at the OPEN with Don. I thought she would chime in with Open Details but perhaps she does not have internet where she is staying at.


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

Open callbacks to the second series are 6, 8, 9, 15, 17, 18, 23, 24, 25, 26, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51. 
I believe the Marshall said 26 dogs were called back, so I'm missing one, since I only have 25 marked.


Debbie


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Debbie.


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

Amateur first series - the double goes down, pick up bird (flyer!) and run a blind tight to the opposite side of the flyer station. 23 dogs back to the second series
2 3 4 7 8 9 10 11 12 18 21 24 27 29 31 32 33 35 37 39 40 41 42 

Open ran a double-blind this morning - 10 dogs back to the fourth series
2 17 18 23 33 36 41 42 46 51

They just started setting it up around 2:30


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Open wrapping up at 6pm. I was told only ten went into the last series. Of nine that had run the water marks, only three did it clean. I heard Chipper, Hoot, and ? Had done it. Someone else will need to take it from here.

I will be gunning for the derby and was told it should start at 8am.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Randy for the reports.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Derby is still going... just started the final series as I was leaving. It is a delayed triple. Lots of dogs to run.

Open: I did not hear this from an official source.... heard Hoot was first, and Chipper second. I cannot recal the remainder.

Amateur: Good second hand info (but still second hand): 
1) Sally with Don Graves, 2) Bug with Karen Young, 3) Dottie with Andy Kahn, 4) Blue with Andy Kahn RJ) Freddy with Pete Goodale, JAMS) Walt Barnes with Gage and Jerry Fletcher with Daisy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Derby is still going... just started the final series as I was leaving. It is a delayed triple. Lots of dogs to run.
> 
> Open: I did not hear this from an official source.... heard Hoot was first, and Chipper second. I cannot recal the remainder.
> 
> ...


If thats official then it would give Sally her AFC....looks like the young lady is ready to take over the winning ways of Team Graves...Congrats to Don and Helen, very deserving people..They bred for Sally and she is completely AMATEUR trained and handled


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Derby is still going... just started the final series as I was leaving. It is a delayed triple. Lots of dogs to run.


Interesting...was it really a delayed triple? On water or land?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

FOM said:


> Interesting...was it really a delayed triple? On water or land?



Gun one sits in the back right corner of a pond and throws to the left landing on land. Gun two sits far against the back shore and throws into the left corner and appeared to land in the water cover. Dog is sent for the second mark; a fairly long swim with some bullrush to drive through. Dog returns and delivers the bird and the third bird is thrown. This gunner (#3) is on land and to the right of the line taking you to Gun #1. The mark is thrown to the left and towards the line the dog would take to that water mark. It is tight but not incredibly so. Dog picks this bird up and then must pick up the memory mark. The line to this angles down hill, with a hard angle into the pond. Once the dog drives past the third mark and into the area of the memory, it should be an easy pick with perhaps a tiny hunt. Ofcourse that is me talking from the peanut gallery.
The difficulty in this test is the angle entries and lengthy swims. The diversion mark doesnt help and likely will influence some dogs. Wished I could have stayed but after gunning for the monster Amateur quad; I was hungry and tired. Waaah... but true.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Randy - thanks for the description and for working...I understand the desire to just get out of the field (sitting at MSP smelling of three day old duck, ready to be home after judging)


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone have Derby results?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I will make a call and see if I can find something out.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Partial Derby results... sorry I dont have them all.
1) Amie Duke with Lexie
2) Amie Duke with Flash
3) Debbie with ?
4) Patopea with ?
No word on RJ and Jams.
I am sorry that is all I could come up with.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for getting the Derby results. Way to go Lexie!!! 55 and climbing


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations to Debbie with Wagzu's SunSuite Tempo Di Presto SH WCX on 3rd in the Derby. So proud of you guys! Presto's mom says congrats too...no bandanas, just results!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Chuck Wagner said:


> Congratulations to Debbie with Wagzu's SunSuite Tempo Di Presto SH WCX on 3rd in the Derby. So proud of you guys! Presto's mom says congrats too...no bandanas, just results!


When I was told it was a "Debbie" that took third... I asked if it was Debbie with the Golden and they did not know. So thanks for confirming that in my mind! And Yes congrats to Debbie with Presto!


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

Derby Results
1) Amie Duke with Lexie #11
2) Amie Duke with Flash #14
3) Debbie Tandoc with Presto #20
4) Patopea with Booty #5
RJ Sargenti with Bump #19
Jams - Randi Johannis with Ike #6 
and Jj Jones with "T" #1

Thanks for describing the 3rd/4th series, Randy. 

The "GO" bird was about a 5 min swim, which created time to forget which way the throw went on the long bird up the middle. Both water birds guns were quite visible, but so was the delayed 'go' bird at under 100 yds sitting out on the slope. 

If dogs went AT the long bird thrower, they went in the water very skinny, Some recovered nicely and went left and got the bird, but some took off right Or never got wet) and hunted the land and were picked up. One dog went in quite fat in the water and was handled.

Debbie


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> If thats official then it would give Sally her AFC....


Yes, it is official. She is now AFC Flyway's Long Tall Sally. I missed the 4th series (big quad) for the Amateur. Stomach flu. Stayed in our trailer on Sunday.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> The Qual started with 12 dogs and only four finished.
> 
> First: #12 - "Kate," handled by Randi Johannis
> Second: #8 - "Tweet," handled by Harry Carlson
> ...


Congratulations to the Qual owners and dogs. Helen


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

helencalif said:


> Yes, it is official. She is now AFC Flyway's Long Tall Sally. I missed the 4th series (big quad) for the Amateur. Stomach flu. Stayed in our trailer on Sunday.


Congrats Helen & Don!
This is fantastic news. I recognize what a terrific accomplishment this is - especially all amatuer trained.... Nicely done. Now you two super dogs with titles. 
I hope some day to accomplish just half or a fraction of what you and Don have done with your dogs. 

Lorraine


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Amateur:
> 1) Sally with Don Graves, 2) Bug with Karen Young, 3) Dottie with Andy Kahn, 4) Blue with Andy Kahn RJ) Freddy with Pete Goodale, JAMS) Walt Barnes with Gage and Jerry Fletcher with Daisy


Congratulations to all who finished the Amateur. That 4th series quad was a toughie. A special shout out of congratulations to 2nd place Karen Young and Bug... this gave Bug her AFC title. 

Helen


----------

